# 12lb Flounder



## egretbaits (Dec 19, 2012)

Clay Morphis of the Ocean Isle area with a flounder estimated at weighing over 12 pounds that he pulled from the Shallotte River on Tuesday. Morphis was fishing from the shoreline near his backyard. Clay caught this monster slab on the New Vudu Rattling Shrimp. To date it's the largest Flounder ever caught on an Egret bait. Thank you Clay! Great work. #egretbaits #vudushrimp


----------



## egretbaits (Dec 19, 2012)

Ocean Isle SC is the location. Caught on a Vudu Rattling Shrimp in Magic color.


----------

